# Grooming Multiple Dogs



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

For those with many dogs in coat and have a set routine can you tell me how you do it? I remember some saying they do them all the same day? I think I just need a smoother system!

TIA


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I only do them on the same day if they get into some thing horrible :frusty:
I do one on Saturday and one Sunday.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I switch it up all the time~
Some weeks I do them one on each day (but then it seems like it takes forever for them to get done, and when I finally get the last one done, the first one needs a bath again!) It really all depends on how my shoulder is doing that week.
Sometimes I just crank them out and get them all done on one day. While in the midst of it I hate it... in the end I love the feeling (and look!) of having them all done at once. (but this still takes me almost 5 hours to do)
But MOST of the time, I will do a couple on one evening, and the rest the next day. I only have 2 in full coat right now. And with the warm weather, I can give the shorter ones a bath and put them outside to dry. This is very benificial when I have 7 short coats that need baths and two that need the full treatment with the dryer~phew!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am the same as Sally pending on what I got going on decides if I do it during the week or on the weekend.

Amanda I'm sure you have a lot going on getting ready to move, I am sure once you settle in your new home you will figure out a great system that works for all.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I try to get all my grooming done on Friday & Saturday morning, but that's a very loose schedule. Sometimes I do a dog mid-week and some weeks I skip it altogether. It just depends on what is going on. I prefer to do several dogs one after the other though. Then I'm washing one load of towels, and only getting the bath & drying area messed up all at once.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay everyone is different which I usual am but I thought maybe I needed a better system. I will tell you my approach today was brush out, wash, sit in conditioner, dry with all 3. I think I am not going to be able to sit up straight this week but I did it. I started off brushing out all 3, then Dora got washed, put into the floating conditioner. I washed Belle while Dora was in there, Then put Dora in the crate with the fan (to cut on drying time- is this an okay idea cause it does help!) while I did Belle into conditioner (disaster) and washed Dash. Belle was done early and sat with Dora while I finished Dash. Then I dryed all 3. Wow but Kimberly you are right about using less towels and clean up was easy and everything was out for all 3!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, you're brave to do them at the same time! I only work on one dog at a time unless someone is helping me. When I have a helper, they dry one dog while I bathe & condition another. 

And yes, my back does get sore after doing multiple dogs like that. DH watched me groom one day and bought a hydraulic lift grooming table online, but after I took the measurements and figured out where it would go, I cancelled the order and decided to make due with what I have. Last thing I want is a crowded work area and the hydraulic tables are huge.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I try to groom both my clowns at the same time, but I use DH to help... maybe that is cheating. I bathe Carmen, pass her on to Tad where she can get blow dried, then do Tito and I blow dry him. They hate it but it works well and it is a lot faster than doing them both separately and getting all their stuff out twice a week.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sunny days*

If it is a sunny day, I bathe Riki first and he runs around the house like a madman while I bathe Daisy. Then I brush them out and we go for a run. Hair is usually dry rather quickly. Then it is the ears, then the claws. Then any trimming of the eyes and the rear area. Takes about three hours with two in full coat.

Then I wipe up the pergo from the damp running Riki, sort of a good way to clean the floors.

I just brought one of those spray guns for the faucet and got to clean the entire bathroom. It just exploded off the faucet showering water just about everywhere. My daughter thought it was hilarious.

Sue Nelson used to do five...she had quite a set up in her house.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> .I just brought one of those spray guns for the faucet and got to clean the entire bathroom. It just exploded off the faucet showering water just about everywhere. My daughter thought it was hilarious.
> 
> Sue Nelson used to do five...she had quite a set up in her house.


I'd love a little more pressure spray than the shower massage. What type of spray gun did you get? I DON'T want that one! :brick:

I like to brush mine out the night before and then do baths the next day. That way it doesn't feel like I have to brush-bathe-and brush again!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I have three in full coat (one is a 10 month old blowing coat). I usually start on Friday night and carefully brush out all three. I start the actual grooming on Saturday morning - when the weather is warm, I trim nails, round paws, wash and condition each dog and let them air dry. After bathing the last dog, I go back and blow dry. In cooler weather, I completely dry each before starting the next. My kitchen turns into a grooming salon and by the time I clean up most of Saturday is gone. For the most part, unless they get into something, I do this every three weeks.

I'm actually thinking about redoing a bathroom to accomodate grooming. In Florida, I have a walk-in shower - my routine is much quicker as I just take the dogs one at a time with me into the shower. It is much easier on my back, the clean up and on the dogs. As they come out of the shower, the sit on the patio with hubby to air dry. I guess I could just move to my house in Florida - its actually much more dog friendly LOL.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I just started doing the bath day every other weekend...I do Missy one weekend and Casper the next weekend, with the yard work and grooming dogs, it seems like I work all weekend. I do a better job on them when I do one a day. I can do both dogs, brush and bath and dry in 2 1/2 hours but I don't do as good of a job.

If I could find a good groomer I would send them to the groomers.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda,
I spread it out. I find that is best for me and this old body!!! Since you have one that needs to be in show coat, you will be bathing him more often then other's I would imagine. So maybe groom 1 one week and then everyother week do all three?


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i was just thinking about this very question...

with just mugsy, i only have been brushing and then to the groomers once a month for the full treatment. i do bathe him in between appointments if he needs it.
with another coming soon i was wondering about trading them off and each going to the groomers every 2 months. this way the grooming bill doesn't increase.
i could fill in at home if necessary.
i don't mind the bath part but the brushing is what wears me out.

joe


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I do one dog at a time too. I find that works best for me for lot's of reason's. Also, since I am so tall, I raised my grooming table by have PVC pipe cut into 4 equal lengths and putting the legs of the table down into the pipe. I measured before having the pipe cut of course to determine what I wanted the end height to be. It is better on my back now. However, I have found a chair that will go as high as I need. <grin>


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*You named him Dash for a reason!*

That is what you will be doing trying to keep up with three wet wild ones!

Ask Karen Ku...she is an expert at grooming. She keeps Bailey perfect...and he has the most glorious coat of any hav I have ever seen. She has it down!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

This is an interesting thread! I'll keep it in mind for when I get my third  (Not anytime soon!)

I do both dogs (bath, blowouts) in the same day - it takes about 1 1/2 hours. I am exhausted and sweaty afterwards from the dryer. Lincoln is so big that it really is like grooming two dogs, so I feel like I have three :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

In warmer weather, I do them on the same day because I can let them air dry. When Shelby was blowing coat, I was doing them on different days, because she took a bit longer for brushing time. Also, in the winter, I do them on separate days, because it takes longer. I have to dry them, or they get too cold


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I only have Cicero and he gets a bath once a week. I just wanted to mention that I use my ironing board with a beach towel on top for a grooming table. I have a wide one and can adjust the height for a chair or barstool. Gives me lots of room for supplies and treats -- can be set up anywhere -- and goes back in the closet where it belongs!! AND it can be set up in front of DH to brush and has room for his remote. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda- well Belle should be named Dash with that thought process. And Dasher will now be princess Belle. I think he actually likes to be clean and bathed!

Thanks to everyone who gave me their process. I think I will try a system with doing all 3 every two weeks and stick to Dash once a week on his own. It was exhausting but nice to just have to clean things once afterwards and I lvoed the smell of all the dogs in bed last night (I know that sounds gross but they were freshly bathed!)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I try to do both girls on the same day. Like others, I'd rather only launder the towels once. Sometimes I get out of sync because I'll take one to the groomer. I haven't added Rumor to the mix yet....She won't fit in the laundry tub I use for the Havs and I dread washing her in the tub as it'll kill my back. She might be an "outdoors on the lawn with the hose" bathing beauty. 
I wish I could figure out a way to get shampoo and conditioner hooked up to the hose outside. They LOVE to play in the water whenever we have the hose running but put them in a tub for a bath and they act like they are being tortured.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Susan, can Rumor fit in the shower with you? Isn't it Cheryl that has a Saturday morning shower routine with her dogs? That sounds easier than bending over for the tub.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I bathe everyone on the same day, even the guinea pig. Usually every three weeks. I brush them out the night before. I cut nails, pads and shave bellys on regular brushing days. So I don't have to deal with that on bath day. I always blow dry them all. It makes it easier for me to only have to get everything out once, and clean up only once. Plus I like having them all looking handsome at the same time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Susan, can Rumor fit in the shower with you?


Yes, I think she can. I'll give that a try one weekend day. Her breeder said that she doesn't need to be bathed nearly as often as the Havs as long as she is brushed frequently. (she is..). It's been about six weeks now and she's starting to smell "doggy" so it's time.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh boy - both of mine are just about ready to get into their baths in a few minutes and it's so much easier just to read how you all do it than to actually turn on that sprayer. I usually do them on different days since Buddy takes so much special product to get his hair straight (poor curly coat Maltese). MeMe's very easy and now that I have a new low bath tub with a wide rim, I'm hoping to sit on the edge rather than lean over.

Susan, I think I've seen the hose attachments to wash your dog outside as well as one of those collapsible bins to contain them in. I've been scrounging around the PetEdge catalog today (and making a major wish list since now it's close enough to drive to!) and I'll see if I can find what I'm talking about and PM you. Or you could always make the big $200 investment and get one of those booster baths. Now that is nice.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> big $200 investment and get one of those booster baths


Uh, huh. That'll happen. I do want a stand dryer though.......maybe for my birthday or Christmas although I have no place to put it when not in use and it's really not a decorative statement I want to make.
Barbara Vann has a Booster Bath outside on her deck. It's really great.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Susan, here's a picture of what I was thinking about - I found it on ebay:










And here is the sprayer:
















It's called "My Pet Washer" on ebay.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Lisa~ When you are done with your two, want to come over and help me with my 5???:brushteeth: I already did the babies this morning, but the rest of my crew could use baths!:biggrin1:
And let me know when you go to Petedge, I will ride along!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Petedge field trip??? I wanna go!! LOL. 

That would probably cause me to max out every credit card I own however, Petedge is soooo dangerous. :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Katie - only if you'll trim MeMe and Buddy's nails and do the teeth brushing :biggrin1: Now those are two jobs I just hate!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What? Seriously? 2 nail trims and teeth brushing for the bathing of 5 dogs?
I'll be right over..........


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have found that I do all three in an entire week! I cannot stand much due to my fibro & other issues, so I bathe them all within 2-3 days - I let them air dry. then I do one a day! I am off work on tuesdays so that is a day I def. cut one of the three, and if I have to do any at night, I make hubby help. I dont know how you can all do them in one day??!!!??! My guys HATE the hair dryer and are so stressed by the time I am done bathing, or cutting, that I just let them air dry. It is a little easier for me as I keep them in puppy cuts. Short of paying fortune every 5 weeks... I guess this is the best way to do it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Buddy's going into the bath now, so get them in the car lady. :biggrin1: Now you know the blow drying is extra - but if you bring an extra blow dryer we can do two at a time.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Lisa I may just take you up on that offer~ but not today though. The babies went for their shots so I like to stick close to home for a few hours afterwards. Plus I have a friend coming over tonite after dinner~
But we do need to get together sometime!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I groom each of my guys daily. By that, I mean brushing & combing, teeth, ears, eyes etc. 
I trim their nails all at the same time twice a month.
I cut them every 4-6 weeks all on the same day. The first one to get cut, looks the best. The last one........well you can imagine, I am tired by then!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Linda - I'm impressed - whew that's a lot in one day.

And Katie, anytime dear lady. I've still got tons of boxes but slowly they are getting unpacked. Give those darling puppies a hug - hope they feel okay.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

quote: "I'd love a little more pressure spray than the shower massage. What type of spray gun did you get? "

I got this one from a restaurant supply online. I guess they thought Starborn Havanese was some sort of exotic restaurant.

The stainless sink is from the days when photography used liquid chemicals. The raised grate came from Petedge and just by luck was a perfect fit.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Gee Tom first the covered patio for the dogs and now a fabulous stainless steel sink. What, are you trying to make us drool or something? Beautiful set up for the dogs, thanks for sharing.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wowowow!! I want that! That looks like a great set-up for dog washing. I love the restaurant sprayer. Hmmmmm maybe I need to shop around a bit and see just what I can put together! I have sprayer envy LOL!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The sink is long enough that we have two Rubbermaid tubs sitting in it to the right of the grate. The sink was a gift from friends who are empty nesters now and downsizing in home size. The tubs you see in the picture are small ones for puppies. One tub is for shampoo and the other is for cream rinse. The dog is completely emersed, except for the head of course, in the soap tub. After the wash cycle they are taken out onto the grate to rinse, then go in the cream rinse tub, then out to rinse and dry with towels which are in a large drawer below the sink. Washer and dryer to the right of the sink. From there they go to the grooming table and we use the large Edemco dryer which will dry a show coat in about 15 minutes. Pam and I washed 10 of our dogs in two afternoons this week.

We don't have a fixed schedule but do try to get them done before they actually need it.

The restaurant faucet is not real great at keeping the water temp fixed so I'm planning an upgrade to a pressure balancing faucet. I allowed access to the back of the sink in a closet in our bathroom when I built the dog addition and new bedroom complex onto our house.


----------

